# Hardstyle Kettlebell Certification (HKC)



## RangerRudy (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be heading to the Atlanta area for my HKC course this weekend.  I decided on HKC/RKC instead of the CrossFit Kettlebell certification.  I feel that HKC/RKC is setting the standard with kettlebell training.  Do we have any HKC or RKC certifications here?


----------

